# Couple of Sage questions



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, so, it heats up to 93 in 3 minutes. Is it recommended to give it longer for the group to heat through (it never seems to get that hot away)or does the cartridge system take care of that. If you use the manual button for making a shot does it pre infuse in the normal way?


----------



## Ferg (Sep 5, 2016)

I always give it 10 mins or so for everything to warm up, but there is a PID on the group head and it does have its own heater so should be fine once it says its ready. You will want a bit of heat in the portafilter too, can run some water through it to speed that up.

Manual does pre infuse as per the menu setting if you press once to start and again to stop. You can hold the manual button down to pre infuse for longer, as i understand it, it will pre infuse for as long as you hold it down then will ramp up to full pressure when you let go. Note I've not actually tried this yet.

Ferg


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Ferg

many thanks.....so many buttons.....I dunno!


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Are we talking about dual boiler or oracle? Anyhow, I've set mine to turn on everyday at 3.30am (I work at about 4-430am) so it's warmed up by the time I make myself coffee. I understand I've left it to warm up quite long but flushing the grouphead before extraction help "stabilise" the temp. Haven't had any prob so far. I always use manual as I rely on volume more than time. I once set the 1cup and 2cup buttons to volume instead of time but it didn't seem accurate. Against the scale, machine's volume seems to be off by a few grams which isn't really a big deal. Spoke to sage about it during the lcf and said that the machine only gives an estimate based on time. I assume they've programmed it to .3-.5g per second. So anyhow, I've reset it back to timed buttons.

Manual does pre infusion. You can tell with the pressure gauge.

Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

hilltopbrews.co.uk said:


> Are we talking about dual boiler or oracle? Anyhow, I've set mine to turn on everyday at 3.30am (I work at about 4-430am) so it's warmed up by the time I make myself coffee. I understand I've left it to warm up quite long but flushing the grouphead before extraction help "stabilise" the temp. Haven't had any prob so far. I always use manual as I rely on volume more than time. I once set the 1cup and 2cup buttons to volume instead of time but it didn't seem accurate. Against the scale, machine's volume seems to be off by a few grams which isn't really a big deal. Spoke to sage about it during the lcf and said that the machine only gives an estimate based on time. I assume they've programmed it to .3-.5g per second. So anyhow, I've reset it back to timed buttons.
> 
> Manual does pre infusion. You can tell with the pressure gauge.
> 
> ...


Many thanks......it is a DB.......I quite like the volumetrics. Much easier to programme than a GS3! I prefer using this technique and even after pulling just a few shots, in a 30 second cycle I am able to get pretty close to the required output. My understanding is they are going to dispense 60 ml on a double over 30 seconds including pre-infusion. Am not sure how much the puck soaks up but so far it is ballpark in its delivery weight.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What is the pf configuration on these? Not E61....mine only came with one pf handle with a double spout. I would prefer a spare handle and with a single. Any thoughts please?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> What is the pf configuration on these? Not E61....mine only came with one pf handle with a double spout. I would prefer a spare handle and with a single. Any thoughts please?


It's bespoke - sage only


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't think there is a single spout but I use a naked. It's available from their website.

Ron


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Madly enough the naked is a slightly different fit. I've not tried it but would have thought the twin spout twists off like other pf's


----------



## Ferg (Sep 5, 2016)

The portafilter from my old gagia does fit but the lugs are at a different angle. I'm using the naked one. If you use a single one the spout will be in an odd place but is that problem?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ferg said:


> I always give it 10 mins or so for everything to warm up, but there is a PID on the group head and it does have its own heater so should be fine once it says its ready. You will want a bit of heat in the portafilter too, can run some water through it to speed that up.
> 
> Manual does pre infuse as per the menu setting if you press once to start and again to stop. You can hold the manual button down to pre infuse for longer, as i understand it, it will pre infuse for as long as you hold it down then will ramp up to full pressure when you let go. Note I've not actually tried this yet.
> 
> Ferg


This does work, it used to be my default method. I would hold it down until the first drops came out then release to let it ramp up to full pressure. Now I set it to a 90s pre-infusion at 65% which is about 6-7 bar and run it by weight and stop manually.


----------

